# Probleme de saturation d'enceinte



## Dro (21 Novembre 2003)

J'ai branché mon Imac à mon ampli de Sono (assez puissant) et ses enceintes de 2x100w pour...écouter de la musique bien sur.
Sur le mac, je suis avec Itunes, et j'en suis ravi
Mais, et c'est pourquoi je vous écris, j'ai, très vite les enceintes qui grésillent, comme si elles saturaient alors que le son est tout bas.
J'ai beau mettre très peu de basses sur le pré-ampli de Itunes, ou carrement ne pas le mettre, dès que je mets un morceau avec un peu de basse, ça sature et ne fait qu'empirer.
Comment résoudre ça ?
comme branchement, j'ai des fiches Jack sur mon ampli et le branchement vers le Imac est sur la sortie du coté. ça fait pareil si je le branche sur les sorties casque devant
Merci de vos conseils

Pierre


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2003)

Essaie de baisser le niveau du volume d'entrée, dans les _Préférences système_, _son_, onglet _Entrée_.






Regarde aussi l'onglet _Sortie_.


----------



## Dro (22 Novembre 2003)

Merci pour tes idées.
En fait, j'y étais allé plusieurs fois mais je m'obstinais à mettre le volume de sortie au plus bas pour que ça ne sature pas.
Il semble qu'il est préférable de le mettre au max (peut être pour qu'il support mieux la puissance de mon ampli ???? (2x100watts)
En tout cas, c'est plutôt mieux comme ça.

Dro

PS&gt;en cherchant ds préférence - son...il n'était plus là !!!
j'ai éteind mn iMac tjs plus là...inquétude.
j'en ai parlé à un technicien IC qui m'a dit avoir un client avec le même problème !!
ce matin en allumant...il était ds préférence......à comprendre


----------

